# Food For Picky Rbps



## haso13 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've had my 3 RBPs for about a year (various sizes from 4-6ish inches) and they have become extremely picky eaters over the last few months. I've fed them a decent selection from frozen krill, haddock, tuna, shrimp, nightcrawlers, and beef heart. They won't touch the beef heart or tuna and seems the only thing they eat religiously is shrimp. Even then they'll leave bits and pieces throughout the tank. They also seem to be on the fence about the night crawlers. I'm beginning to become a little worried as they really don't have a varied diet as of late. Any suggestions on what to do or other foods to give them? Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

The term "varied diet" to me has a lot of controversy. As long as what you are feeding has their varied diet requirements then you should be good.

I feed my piranha New Life spectrum pellets that are stuffed in to a piece of tilapia and that is all the varied diet you require&#8230;

I would give New Life Spectrum on its own, but my rhombeus just won't have it.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Starve them a bit before trying new food .. Ps can go long time without eating so you wont hurt them ..

out of 5 Ps only 1 ate pellets ,, so i didnt feed them for 4 days , then all were munching on pellets and they still do ..


----------

